

Drawing dynamic visualizations [video] (2013) - acrostix
https://vimeo.com/66085662

======
azeirah
This is the most significant talk I've ever watched, this man has inspired me
to explore fields I never would have. I've first watched a talk of his a year
ago, I'm still not done reading up on all the interesting content he links to.
He pretty much changed my perspective on the field significantly. Am extremely
glad I found his content so early in life.

Extremely significant stuff.

